# New Outback Owners



## OverFT5 (Apr 10, 2007)

We joined the Outbackers forum a short while ago as we had been looking around for a fiver, and our favorite kept coming up as the Outback 28 FRLS. As we got closer we thought we'd get the truck first, picked up a 2007 F350 Crewcab PSD Lariat. Well, today we completed our deal on a new 2007 Outback 28 FRLS. We're pretty excited. There's a lot of country we want to see, and plan to spend a good amount of time on the road.

So, thanks for all the great tips and ideas, and sure glad you like your Outback's so much, you guys made the final difference.

When we get everything hooked up, about a week for the prepwork, etc. we'll post some pictures.

Phil and Diann


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Cool deal! Sounds like a match made in heaven!

Congrats and Welcome to the fun!

Carey


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats on both your choices, we have a 30FRKS fiver and the 2006 F250 great combo! Love it and it pulls like a dream, no stress at all.

Steve


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Congrats and welcome to the family!!! Have fun and send us pics


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi OverFT5
















Outbackers! 

AND Congrats on your new 28frls 








Glad we were able to help!

What area are you from?


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Welcome and congrats on the new truck and camper.


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Congrats on both the truck and camper...welcome to the outback family!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS* *&* 







*on the New Toys! *


----------



## C Ware (Mar 19, 2007)

Welcome to the famoly. Congrats on the TV and the TT


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Welcome aboard and congrats on the new toys!


----------



## Chad Haugen (Mar 29, 2007)

Welcome! You're starting out large and in charge--great! Most of us start out small and move up a couple of times. Happy Outbacking


----------



## Foleymann (Mar 13, 2007)

Welcome and its great to see our numbers growing !!!


----------



## OverFT5 (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words and encouragement.

To answer some of the questions:

Were from Beautiful BC, Canada. We're nearing retirement, and till now have maily been boaters. The waters on the west coast are beautiful, and we will continue to enjoy them for a long time, but we have that desire to see all of North America. Alaska and the Yukon to the east coast, back to the 'Kee's' and lots of time in one of our favourite spots, Arizona, and some time in Mexico. We figure that should take us till we can't drive anymore!

As soon as the rig is all put together, we'll post some pictures, and we'll get some of our 'shake down' trip, because we'll likely be asking a lot more questions once we get back.

Phil and Diann


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations, and welcome to the forum!

Seems that you have a great plan. Enjoy using the new toys!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Man, how green am I??!!

Enjoy your new rig.

Mark


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

WELCOME TO THE OUTBACKERS FAMILY ! ! !
You will love your new truck and Outback 28 FRLS.
Let us know if you plan a trip to TEXAS.









OverFT5 said:


> We joined the Outbackers forum a short while ago as we had been looking around for a fiver, and our favorite kept coming up as the Outback 28 FRLS. As we got closer we thought we'd get the truck first, picked up a 2007 F350 Crewcab PSD Lariat. Well, today we completed our deal on a new 2007 Outback 28 FRLS. We're pretty excited. There's a lot of country we want to see, and plan to spend a good amount of time on the road.
> 
> So, thanks for all the great tips and ideas, and sure glad you like your Outback's so much, you guys made the final difference.
> 
> ...


----------

